# Dreckiger Tusche Effekt... Aber wie?



## Neji (8. Januar 2004)

Hi,

ich hab mal wieder ein Problem. Ich sitz im Moment an ein paar Wallpaper verzweifel aber an diesem einen Effekt, hoffe mir kann einer weiterhelfen, ich sitz nämlich schon seit 1 geschlagenen Woche daran....
Gemeint ist diese Art Tusche Effekt, wie auf dem unteren Bild zu sehen (mit roten Rahmen markiert)







Hoffe mir kann einer weiterhelfen

danke schon im voraus


----------



## Philip Kurz (8. Januar 2004)

Suche mal nach "grunge effekt" oder "grunge brushes". Dann klappt das Ganze innerhalb von 2 Minuten


----------



## Rowdy (8. Januar 2004)

Hi...

Mag jetzt nicht so lange suchen, aber auf einer der beiden Pages gab es solche Brushes.

http://www.8nero.net/brushes/ 
http://nocturna.net/brushes/


----------



## Neji (8. Januar 2004)

Danke, jetz hab ich es endlich hinbekommen. Danke nochmals


----------

